# Kayaks



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

So my new friends on here have me curious. Can anyone recommend a kayak for fishing? Gander Mountain or Dick's?

I'll listen to any suggestions. Want to pick them up on Friday night.

Thanks,

Ben


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

Well it all depends on where you want to fish. Personally, I wouldn't buy a yak from either place because I prefer Wilderness Systems products or Ocean Kayak. Email me if you want to discuss it more.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Unfortunately this is a birthday present and I'd like to have them in hand on Friday night. Do you think it's better to buy a base model and put on your add-ons or purchase one that already has fancy stuff on it?

Ben


----------



## Love2kayak (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm with ajarvi, I wouldn't from buy from either of those, but I would prefer to add on myself instead of buying one with all accessories on it already. That way you can customize it to how to prefer. It's just hard for me to buy a new boat when u can find a demo or boat someone only used handful of times for less $. After a few trips down a river or small stream like I do a lot it doesn't look new anymore.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I would buy a better quality base model, have the person fish from it a time or two then outfit it to their liking, most of the preconfigured deals don't always have things where you want them. And Outdoor Source is holding a 15% off sale on in-stock kayaks. Check em out!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Are their prices decent? I got a pretty overwhelming feeling of overpriced when I walked in the one in Arlington the other day.


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I have a wilderness systems pamlico (bought used for 285) and a perception express sport (bought new for 275), I like them both a lot. They're pretty similar kayaks, the wilderness systems brand is a little nicer, but they both get me on the water where I otherwise couldn't fish. If I were you I would go to sabo's camping down by the lennox movies and check out their selection. They have the perception express for 275.00, or you can go up to a wilderness systems model and spend double that with ease. As far as getting a fishing model goes, I like the idea of getting my own and outfitting it with whatever gear I want, where I want it. I put a rod holder in my pamlico and its worked out great.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

If you're under a budget and want to get one quick. You could go to Dick's and get a Perception Swifty 9.5 for $300.00. It's a great kayak for a very good price!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

What length do you guys think is best for the Big Darby, Scioto, Olentangy, and other lakes?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

If you can find a place that will let you demo it would be a good idea to try a few out and see what works best for you. I like shorter 9 or 10' kayaks for creeks and rivers just because of the manueverability but longer kayaks track better on lakes. So if you are going to fish more lakes you might want to consider getting a longer one. I got my 9' sit on top at dicks for 178.00 last year. It is a no frills kayak but it gets the job done. No reason to spend a lot of money on your first kayak until you see what you like.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

benjaminrogers,
Don't over look Dunham Sports. I've purchased both of my Old Town Vapor 10 kayaks there. One for $299 and the other for $279, in Bellefontaine.

I'd stay away from Pelican kayaks, due to their hull materials...always seem to crack when you least expect it.

There are lots of other good brands: Perception, Native Watercraft, Wilderness Systems and Old Town. Keep an eye on the hull design, as that will determine the stability, how well it tracks straight and manuverability.

Good luck with your choices!
Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## mdisalvo85 (Jul 15, 2008)

I like the shorter kayaks myself, as imalt said they are more maneuverable. Also, I know the longer ones track better on lakes, but I've never had an issue with mine not tracking straight when I'm at Hoover or Alum...plus the shorter ones are easier to store and move from place to place.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

A coleman inflatable $15 wally world clearance will get you on the water. You may need to patch it 20+ times' but it will get you on the water. Used one (actually went through 3) for 4 years.

Then i borrowed a friends dicks special for a year. The cheapest hard shell sit in yak they make that you might find on sale for $179 at the end of the season. Their "reg price" is like 279 or something, prob made by pelican, harder plastic, noticeable "seamed" construction, etc. This is like night and day compared to the coleman. Worked well, no frills, seat not really adjustable, no storage compartment but could mod with milk crate, rod holders, most whatever. But it got a decent dent from being strapped down too tight while going to wv. Could i tell it tracked diiferently due to the dent? No.

Now i have an old town dirigo 106. This thing is 97-98% the yak i could ever want. Tracking, handling is much better than the dicks special and it goes faster and is more comfortable too. But after 4 hours my butt is sore. I think thats just how most yaks are after 4 hours. Not that bad though.

If you are on a budget, just get any yak. I still had 95.39% the fun on the coleman(tracking, handling a complete joke, it wiggled back and forth while paddling straight) than i do the old town. And yes, one of the 2 biggest compartments would often spring a leak, which added another element of surprise/challenge to a day on the water.

Then again, you will probably not regret getting a yak, so spend the most you are willing to and maybe check craigslist. Thats where i got my old town.

Good luck, once you get a yak you more than likely will not look back. Id rather have my yak than a 50k bass boat bc it gets me where i want to be -pretty much anywhere....

Now if only i wasnt so busy and could actually get out and use it....


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

So here is the final deal. 

I am getting the Perception Sport Patriot Angler 12 for $499.99
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe..._0_Angler_Kayak&str=angler+kayak&merchID=4005

And my roommate, Beth, is getting the Old Town Vapor 10 Angler edition for $399.99
http://www.gandermountain.com/modpe...Vapor_10_Angler&str=angler+kayak&merchID=4005

I'll be picking them up Friday afternoon with some other gear and then off to the pond!! Maybe the Darby on Saturday!!


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Insert 1990 pump up the jam video here.

Id be stoked with those yaks! The 12 footer may be a tad long for smaller flows for a novice yaker(no big deal, youll figure it out quickly), but it will also be better for reservoirs. And i know someone who is an advanced yaker and prefers longer yaks for the darby.

Have fun and post pics in the yak section on here when you get out on the water.

You will not regret those purchases.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

JamesT said:


> Have fun and post pics in the yak section on here when you get out on the water.
> 
> You will not regret those purchases.


benjaminrogers,
Congradulations...in advance on your kayak purchases!  I agree with JamesT, you'll not regret those purchases, as they are very good kayaks.

Post some pics, in the kayak/canoe section, when you get them. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Congratulations! It seems Mother Nature has blessed your purchase with some rain to help you float those yaks. You've got to like that. 

We were all bummed about the rain this spring keeping us off the flows. How do you like it now? It sure is nice to have floating options this time of year in Central Ohio when the creeks are usually not much more than a string of puddles.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

That Patriot 12 is a good choice, the Vapor is a good creek and river boat but a dog on flat water, especially if there is any wind. I had a Vapor long enough to do a trip on Hoover then promptly sold it because I wanted something more efficient on flat water.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

I have a Mercury Sable and was wondering what you guys thought would be the best way to carry both kayaks? I don't have a roof rack.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

you can get some foam blocks and just get some ratchet straps and strap them up there


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Wasn't sure if it was illegal to strap over the driver's side in Ohio.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> Wasn't sure if it was illegal to strap over the driver's side in Ohio.


I strapped mine with foam blocks for a couple months after I first got it. It worked and I'm fairly certain it's legal but I really hated it. I have a honda accord 4-door and it would buckle my roof. Luckily it would pop back out every time but also made it easier to scratch my car too. The worst part is that it just doesn't feel safe. Foam block kits are advertised to "only be used for short trips".

I finally got an after market rack and it made more of a difference than I even thought it would. I have full confidence in rigging my yak to the top of my car now.

After my research and experience I would recommend a Thule square bar rack with j-cradles and a "Thule Boatloader" for solo loading depending on how heavy your yak is. It's expensive but it's a game-changer. Yakima is good too but I prefer the Thule square bars because accessories will 'roll' on Yakima round bars. The only downside to the Thule setup on my car is that it's kinda loud. I've heard a fairing will fix it but I haven't sprung for one yet.

Good luck.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

There is no way those will fit side by side on top of a Taurus. Here is what I would do until I bought a rack for the car. Go to Wal*Mart and buy four pool noodles; they work way better than the foam blocks and protect your car better. Figure out which yak sits better on top in a piggyback system. In this case, it doesn't matter if you have them right side up or down. Put the noodles on the roof and put the first yak on top. Run two ratchet straps over the yak and inside your doors. Join the hooks together underneath your roof and tighten them down. Now, get yourself something like these at a Lowes: [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Keeper-07005-Ratchet-Rope-Wrangler/dp/B00004Y621"]Amazon.com: Keeper 07005 Ratchet Rope Wrangler: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41HINVuA9nL[/ame] . Hook them to the toggles front and back and wherever you've got a hookup under the car. Snug them down securely, but not too tightly as you do not want to bend the yak. That sucker isn't going anywhere now, so all you need to do is figure how you will tie the other one on top: more ratchets, bungees, etc.

It's a pretty hillbilly solution, and I would not run both of them on the Interstate across the state, but it will get you through the rest of the year. Should not cost more than $50, and you will need the straps and ropes anyway when you get a proper rack.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

streamstalker is right and I've heard of others using the pool noodles with success. As mentioned, it would make me crazy nervous to load this way and like streamstalker mentioned, do not go on the freeway with the yaks rigged this way. You could loose the kayaks, destroy them, and possibly injure someone. You could make this work on roads up to 45 mph maybe.

Not to be captain obvious but with two j-cradles and a rack you can get two kayaks on the roof of a small car safely. Even with the j-cradles, two straps, and bow and stern tie-downs are a must if you're going to be going 45 mph or higher.

I don't work for or promote them (I didn't even buy my rack from them) but check out http://www.orsracksdirect.com/ . They have links to fit guides for car racks and some videos to give you an idea of how the different products work.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

To transport my single yak i use 2 pool noodles that i got fromthe dollar store(the one on morse didnt have them as of yesterday wanted to get two more since i had cut slits in mine to try to get them to fit around the cockpit, doesnt work. I also use the straps from a cheap canoe carrier kit. Set in front, set in rear, and one through the front portion of the rear window. The pool noodles work well for this basic setup(accord) 

Dicks also sells an cheapy yak kit that prob works well. 

Note those pool noodles work much better than the 4 canoe foam blocks that came with my canoe kit.(which makes sense since they werent designed for yaks)

Not sure about inexpensive options for 2 yaks simultaneously.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

The pool noodles are good up to plenty mph. Trust me . I am able to tuck mine in around the side of my yak and theywork fabulously.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

And you dont need any kit, ratchets (or altenatives)and pool noodles would make a solid cheap single yak carrier. Im not a fan of ratchets though.


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> I have a Mercury Sable and was wondering what you guys thought would be the best way to carry both kayaks? I don't have a roof rack.


benjaminrogers,
I didn't have a roof rack for my Civic either, but used noodles and rachet straps to hold 2 Old Town Vapor kayaks to the top. I ran this set up down I-75 @ 65 m.p.h. with NO problems. The top kayak is tied to the bottom one. 

The strap around the rear doors, goes through the doors, NOT the windows...as this will cause leaks. 

The bottom kayak has a foam kayak kit ($25)...NOT worth it. As you can see the top kayak has a noodle ($4) & rope ($6) from Wally World.










Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

JamesT said:


> And you dont need any kit, ratchets (or altenatives)and pool noodles would make a solid cheap single yak carrier. Im not a fan of ratchets though.


I'm not a "fan" of ratchets either, but unless you are an Eagle Scout or a boatswains mate, they are the bomb. Twist the straps, and leave some straight on the tag end to ratchet them through the buckle. Otherwise, the straps will hum like a (my simile was too filthy for OGF).


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

streamstalker said:


> Twist the straps, and leave some straight on the tag end to ratchet them through the buckle. Otherwise, the straps will hum like a (my simile was too filthy for OGF).


streamstalker,
You are correct, sir. I've added a section of noodle to the portion of the rachet strap that touches my vehicle, to keep it from buzzing and marring the paint with strap marks due to the buzzing motion. 

I'd like to add that I've not had any problems with my rachet straps. However, it's worth a few extra bucks to get a good set of rachet straps. 

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Impressive! Very impressive!!!

// meant to say doors.


----------



## streamstalker (Jul 8, 2005)

Bowhunter57 said:


> streamstalker,
> You are correct, sir. I've added a section of noodle to the portion of the rachet strap that touches my vehicle, to keep it from buzzing and marring the paint with strap marks due to the buzzing motion.
> 
> I'd like to add that I've not had any problems with my rachet straps. However, it's worth a few extra bucks to get a good set of rachet straps.
> ...


Get those rope wranglers like I posted and thank me later. I buzzed the paint off of my hood with the ratchet straps vibrating, and lucked out when someone hit me and I got my hood replaced. The ratchet straps are great over the top of the vehicle, but rope is better front and back.

Very impressive stack job! A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Hum? Whats that?


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Looks like I've got a lot to think about between tonight and tomorrow when I pick up the yaks at Gander. I have good ratchets from transporting the canoe on top of a truck with cap so I may go that route if roof rack for yaks is too much.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Bowhunter57 said:


> benjaminrogers,
> I didn't have a roof rack for my Civic either, but used noodles and rachet straps to hold 2 Old Town Vapor kayaks to the top. I ran this set up down I-75 @ 65 m.p.h. with NO problems. The top kayak is tied to the bottom one.
> 
> The strap around the rear doors, goes through the doors, NOT the windows...as this will cause leaks.
> ...


So how many straps are you actually using? Two in front and rear, two to strap them together, and one around the mid section?


----------



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 9, 2011)

benjaminrogers said:


> So how many straps are you actually using?


benjaminrogers,
2 straps in the front, 1 in the rear, 1 around the mid-section of the lower kayak and 2 around the upper kayak that's keeping it attached to the lower kayak. 6 = total.

streamstalker,
I'll have to check into the rope wranglers. Who stocks them?

Good hunting, Bowhunter57


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Rachet straps are the devil for plastic yaks.
Some day, it'll be hot as balls out, the yaks will become more pliable, and if the rachets are just a little too tight....you got yourself some bent or warped kayaks.
There's a reason everyone uses cam straps. Easy, quick, and won't bend you yak in the heat.
http://www.coloradokayak.com/Cam-Strap.html?sc=26&category=18400
BTW, it's the one item the is cheap at Outdoor Source. They have a bin of various lengths of straps for $3-5 each.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

So with non-ratchets do you just snug them tight? They're cheap as hell at Harbor Freight also


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

"Snug" is exactly how I'd describe it.

I've been riding around with my yak on top of my truck for 4 days now. (Wife and kids are out of town for 10 days!! WOOHOO!!!)
But point being, I've had cam straps on it and I drive highway speeds all the time throughout the day. This is with the changing temps from day to night too.

With any luck, in about 2 hours I'll be taking it off my truck and playing a little hooky.


----------



## fishwendel2 (Nov 19, 2007)

So I will see your paddling the creek thru the middle of the Irish Fest tomorrow night?


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL!! That's be a cool way to check out all the large breasted red heads!!

Ben,
Here's the link I was talking about on the phone. 
Have fun man!!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

You guys have been an incredible help and I got Bubbagon's approval on the yaks I'm getting. I can't wait for tomorrow to get here! Going to take them to Prairie Oaks tomorrow for a little fun and getting used to them. Saturday we have Madison Lake planned and then we plan on the Darby on Sunday. This is of course if the weather co-operates!

Thank you all,

Ben


----------



## Davidd (Jan 23, 2011)

This post is the reason why I love this site.

Bubbagon awesome set up I am going to keep some of your setups in mind during winter to keep me busy. I love the anchor system and the measurement device on the paddle. That is simple and one quick way to measure the fish without looking around for my scale from bass pro shop. 

Bowhunter57 your tandem tie down on your car is great. I will use your idea when I get my older daughter kayak and I can tie her yak and my yak down on my car and we will be off fishing.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

I might join you Friday, drop me a pm


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

ajarvi said:


> I might join you Friday, drop me a pm


PM has been sent!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

Just got two crossbars at Autozone for $20.00 that are mounted to the top of my car. I may line them with pipe insulation or look at the add on racks from Thule or Yakima with the J-Hooks.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yup. And I have some puppy water training to do. I might slide up to the quarry ponds and use the dog beach, probably bring the yak too.


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

We'll probably be over at Beaver Lake trying not to sink!!


----------



## benjaminrogers (Jul 11, 2011)

For floating the darby would you guys suggest something like spider wire for line?


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

As long as you are not fishing for squirrles to much, it should not matter to much. I have 14 lbs mono on my main rod, and do just fine . I have seen guys even use braided and catch fish.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

I use a 5 lb dumbbell for an anchor. I suspect a 3 is better, but the 5works well when the water is up to slow your drift. Nice video!


----------



## gotwipers (Mar 31, 2007)

I am also looking at getting a kayak, Dunham's has a 12 footer. On sale for 350 I think, and I am or will try and get my work discount. Just looked on the site but couldn't find it though. 

When you say tracking, what is meant by that exactly? I have a pretty good idea what it means but want to hear from the guys who know. Also, what is the difference or advantage to having a sit in type Yak as opposed to the open seat? I will be fishing combination of lakes and rivers and after reading am not sure the 12' is the best option. 

The video was pretty cool, and the mods I have seen for the Kayaks are pretty cool!


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Ben,
The fishing line thing is kind of like Ford or Chevy.
I fish PowerPro (pretty much the same as Spidey wire), and my buddy fishes 6# mono.
I really like having the "cable" on my rod so when I cast into a tree or whatever, 90% of the time I can just point the rod at it, put my thumb on the spool, and just yank it right back.
My buddies "snaps" off much, much more often than I do.
And I think I have less line twist problems than he does when we're fishing plastics.
BUT conversely, if I do get snagged good, it will flat out stop the momentum of your yak. 95% of the time you can paddle upstream and get your lure back, but you do have to practice reacting to a snagged lure when your yak is moving.


----------



## sashimigrade (Jun 25, 2011)

gotwipers said:


> I am also looking at getting a kayak, Dunham's has a 12 footer. On sale for 350 I think, and I am or will try and get my work discount. Just looked on the site but couldn't find it though.
> 
> When you say tracking, what is meant by that exactly? I have a pretty good idea what it means but want to hear from the guys who know. Also, what is the difference or advantage to having a sit in type Yak as opposed to the open seat? I will be fishing combination of lakes and rivers and after reading am not sure the 12' is the best option.
> 
> The video was pretty cool, and the mods I have seen for the Kayaks are pretty cool!


Tracking is the ability of the kayak to move in a straight line while you're paddling instead of wobbling back and forth with each paddle stroke.

The main advantage of Sit in kayaks (or SINKS) is that you stay drier and with a spray skirt you can fish colder temperatures without getting wet and staying warmer. The main disadvantage is that if you turtle, it's harder to reenter a SINK. Also a lot of it is personal preference.

Open seat, or SOT kayaks have the advantage of being able to sit side saddle which is nice when you anchor sometimes. Plus after about four hours I start to get "kayak butt" (I have a tarpon with a really nice seat but I still get sore after about four hours) so it's nice to slightly change positions. SOT's are easier to get in and out of and easier to reenter if you turtle. The main disadvantage to SOT's is that you'll be wetter because of the scupper holes. This is also an advantage because SOT's are self bailing. You can take on water and not have to pump it out. Having said that, on really flat water I plug my scupper holes and stay almost totally dry.

There are a lot of people that fish out of SINK's and have great rigs but the more popular fishing platform is a SOT in my opinion. You'll get a lot of different opinions on this though.

12ft is a good size for a kayak in my opinion. It depends on what you can store and what type of water you're fishing. If you're fishing small lakes, rivers, streams, and reservoirs, 12ft would be fine. If you're talking really small creeks and streams 10ft might be good depending on your weight requirements.


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

So here comes the Sit In opinion.

For me, it has less to do with sitting in or on....I don't care.
Comfort....I get out of the yak pretty often either to wade or just hang, so not that important to me.

But for me it's more about the design of the hull. MOST Sit on Tops, until very recently, have always had very hard keels....they want to go straight....which makes them a PIA to turn sharply.
I fish rivers in Ohio and on the East coast, so I need to turn sharply.

But there are now a few great Sit on Tops that have the kind of hull design I want...they're just all $900-$1,200.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Kayak Fishing sounds like fun.


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

It's great fun, very good exercise and relaxing at times.


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Bubbagon said:


> So here comes the Sit In opinion.
> 
> For me, it has less to do with sitting in or on....I don't care.
> Comfort....I get out of the yak pretty often either to wade or just hang, so not that important to me.
> ...


Thats a good point my sot is like trying to turn a barge sometimes in swift current.


----------

